# friends???



## mtfdfire22 (Apr 7, 2013)

So today my fiance got home from a little road trip to Grand Rapids with her friends. During this trip one of her friends decided to talk religion. This young lady (25-26 years old) decided to tell her that the world is close to its end and some anti christ is soon to rule the entire world. She claims you will be implanted with a micro chip to track you at all times and if you do not have this micro chip you can not buy or sell anything including food, clothing, water, etc....    After this she claimed the only those who make personal relationships with God will be saved.


        I have heard my fair share of crap in my day but what kind of friend talks like this? Is this a scare tactic christians use to "convert" others into believing? 

                                                            I would just like to hear others views on this subject.


----------



## diggerdirect (Apr 7, 2013)

I noticed today on our craigslist here in Syracuse, NY all the talk was about some chip getting planted in people on welfare, then others said no, it will be for everyone. I just dismissed it as fools talking. 

 I googled it anyhow and there is alot of this chatter circulating. I don't know if its extremist Christians starting it, plenty of agendas out there that this crap would fit into.


 ***********
 December 1st, 2012 | 357 Comments

 A rumor states that American citizens will be required to be implanted with a microchip in their hand or forehead as part of Obamacare. Is this real or a hoax?

 Itâ€™s not true.

 The Rumor: Microchipping and the Book of Revelations
 The rumor states that Obamacare will require all US citizens to be implanted with a tracking microchip. It is often related to prophecy in the book of Revelations in the Bible.

 Revelations 13 states:

 16. And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads:
 17. And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name.

 One variant of the online rumor states:

 This new Health Care (Obamacare) law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: â€œNot later than 36 months after the date of the enactmentâ€. It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into itâ€¦

 This is actually two unrelated images: A blood glucose monitor and a diagram of a pet microchip.

 HR 3200
 What rumor mongers are circulating is a complete misinterpretation of part of an earlier bill that was never even passed. 

 One of the first attempts at Obamacare was HR 3200, also known as Americaâ€™s Affordable Health Choices Act of 2009. In this bill, there was a section that called for a â€œNational Device Registry.â€ This was meant to keep a registry of all medical devices. A couple of phrases within this section apparently raised eyebrows of conspiracy theorists:

 â€˜â€˜(A) is or has been used in or on a patient; and

 â€˜â€˜(B) isâ€”
 2 â€˜â€˜(i) a class III device; or
 3 â€˜â€˜(ii) a class II device that is implantable, life-supporting, or life-sustaining.â€

 Seeing â€œin or on a patientâ€ along with â€œimplantableâ€ are the only things that anywhere resemble the â€œembedded microchipâ€ rumor.

 This, however,  is merely legalese for stating that any devices â€“ inside or outside of a patient â€“ would be subject to the device registry. There was no requirement for a device to be implanted in humans.

 And letâ€™s not forget that HR 3200 was not passed and did not become law. The legislation that eventually became law did not contain the â€œdevice registryâ€ nor does it mention RFID chips or implantation of devices.

 The Photo
 A photo is often circulated with the RFID story as â€œproofâ€ that these microchips exist. The photo, however,  is doctored and combines two unrelated images. The first image shows fingers holding a microchip. This is actually microchip to be used in continuous glucose monitoring in humans. The rest of the graphic is taken from a 2008 illustration by How Stuff Works which describing pet microchipping. The words â€œPet Microchipâ€ in th original were replaced with â€œRFID Chipâ€ in the hoax version.
 ****************


----------



## nammlif (Apr 7, 2013)

I beleive in what I beleive in...Scare tactic or not...this young lady would have been looking for God to give her a ride the rest of the way home...!!!


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree. This is not the sort of thing a friend should be telling another friend. Insanity in its truest form. Extreme Christian is not the word, id lean more toward the word cult, which is why I separated myself from the church all together.

 Whoever wrote the Bible should see what it has done to these people. 

 Some folks can go about their lives and believing in a higher power is enough for them, Thinking/knowing they are going to heaven keeps the afloat but others go to this extreme running around scaring people into thinking they have to change their life so they will be spared.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 7, 2013)

Those wacky Christians..............................heavy on the wacky.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 7, 2013)

I've heard about that; I believe various conspiracy nuts observed the small-scale implantation of chips into pets, and the few paranoid parents who have implanted chips into their young children (so they can be tracked if kidnapped or lost) and whipped-up an alarming theory which meshes well with believers who are drawn to predictions about doomsday. This whole "Mark of the Beast" thing gets them gullible Christians pretty worked-up.

 Sounds like this friend watched a few too many YouTube videos on the subject and gobbled it down as fact. Seems to be a common trait amongst the faithful. Since she believes it, she feels it is her duty to warn her friends. Both of us know it is stupid, but that gal sincerely thought she was doing the right thing. Because of this one can't categorically say she is a bad friend. Certainly a misguided one though, lol.

 Now, I am pretty open to "conspiracy theories" and a great many are more truthy than the "official story", but this one is just plain silly. Perhaps in 30-50 years we may see widespread microchipping (if so, likely on a voluntary basis), but not anytime soon.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry to break it to you all, but {THE RUMOR IS} this is really happening.. [&:] I can't tell you any more or I will be deactivated..


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Apr 7, 2013)

hahaha. You may be deactivated by the military drones toting nuclear weapons around the sky.


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd love to chime in on this subject but since I've been informed that I tend to be a abrasive and polarizing figure I think I'll just watch this from the sidelines...


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Apr 8, 2013)

Trust me epackage....I have really had to pacify myself here and just back out of my own subject. I have a feeling I might go too far if allowed.


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 8, 2013)

It is insanity.  If they can't even track all of of the guns, how can they track all of us with chips?  What a bunch of BS with the chips?  Thomas Jefferson would be rolling over in his grave with the thought.  Federalists thoughts?

 PD


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

Micro chips, that makes sense. The Devil is the government or is it vice versa? I guess in some peoples minds God will lose the war against the devil and He only wants the souls, God that is. The earth and all that inhabit it are doomed.
 Charlie, take me with you.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

SEE
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-598984/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#599138


----------



## SAbottles (Apr 8, 2013)

Jim - ABRASIVE and POLARIZING ??!  Surely not - LOL !!


----------



## epackage (Apr 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Jim - ABRASIVE and POLARIZING ??!  Surely not - LOL !!


 []


----------



## Dugout (Apr 8, 2013)

Put your Drivers Liscense in the microwave for a few seconds.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Apr 8, 2013)

I am not an "insane" or "radical" Christian but I believe in God, I believe in everything the Bible says. I do not slam you guys for not believing, you may think she is insane but I am sure she thinks you all are just as insane for not believing. She was telling her friend what she believes and she wanted to help her friend. I would do the same thing but in a different manner if my friends were doing something I thought was going to cause them anything negative in the long run, not just with religion but with anything. I do think there are a lot of Christians that try to use scare tactics and things like that to convert, and that is not the way. I would never do that, God is about love not fear.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'd love to chime in on this subject but since I've been informed that I tend to be a abrasive and polarizing figure I think I'll just watch this from the sidelines...


 I am with you, Jim.   Though I would love to discuss the topic and defend my belief (Christianity not micro chips) we have learned that it is not the place for reasoned, gentle debate.   

 By the way, my son was telling me of a guy at school that told him that the Russians and Chinese were running concentration camps for our government here in this country.  The contrails from the jets is actually mind control gas and those that are not affected are rounded up.  They are placed in large orange containers in the yard of a man in Georgia.  Wow.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

> I do not slam you guys for not believing, you may think she is insane but I am sure she thinks you all are just as insane for not believing.


I don't see anyone stating their personal beliefs one way or another other than trying to say there is a fine line between religious fanaticism and cultism.
 Anyway, I think this post may be on it's way out.


----------



## glass man (Apr 8, 2013)

Ask for forgiveness and believe in Christ and the rest will not matter..The world could end any minute for each of us any way..

 GOD gave us all free will so we cam all believe as we want and man I know I am "whacky" but I ain't the only one on here!![]v AM ?[:-] JAMIE


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Apr 8, 2013)

I wasn't trying to start a religious debate. I was assuming most on here were believers and I was simply asking for an opinion as to what everyone thinks about the statement she made. 

 I personally know this girl and I can assure you she IS nuts, Completely crazy, and she does look at non believers as useless garbage and uses any chance she can to "push" religion on people.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

My sister proclaimed herself as a bible thumper but keeps it to herself as would be good for everyone if we of all faiths are to get along. "The forced 'my way is the only way' of thinking is what creates conflict."
 Somebody said that.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 8, 2013)

Nic, I don't think too many of us would disagree that she has a few screws loose.. it always amazes me how many people are chomping at the bit to share their own personal versions of faith, and how many of them actually try to make you 'see the light' ..bunch of insecure, nosy busybodies.. if I were stuck in an elevator with her, I'd offer her a nice cup of STFU..


----------



## epackage (Apr 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Nic, I don't think too many of us would disagree that she has a few screws loose.. it always amazes me how many people are chomping at the bit to share their own personal versions of faith, and how many of them actually try to make you 'see the light' ..bunch of insecure, nosy busybodies.. if I were stuck in an elevator with her, I'd offer her a *nice cup of STFU*..


 What the heck does *S*hirley *T*emple *F*eeding *U*nicorns have to do with this???


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 8, 2013)

[]


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 8, 2013)

One of my aunts is a crazy Catholic. Backed by the authoritarian might of the church, she believes that her ideas and opinions regarding all subjects are infallible.

 When I and my siblings were younger, this aunt invited us kids over to play with her children, who were bright and inquisitive despite their mother's influence. We played all day and had a blast.

 A few days later my brother and I came down with Chicken Pox... Apparently her kids were all infected and she took it upon herself to get my family inoculated, without revealing her intentions to my parents. They were absolutely livid. My father had gotten the shingles, a far more dangerous adult form of chicken pox, so the whole deal was absolutely unacceptable. But what can you do about it? These nutcases have "GOD" on their side, so constructive argument or discussion contrary to their rigid idiocy is nigh-impossible.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 8, 2013)

WOW Steve that's creepy!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

With that kind of family I'm surprised you made it to the ripe old age of... Oh, wait, 26?, never mind.
 I know I had the mumps but I'm not sure about the pox. I'm not sure why either, the mumps vaccine was out long before the pox one.


----------



## diggerdirect (Apr 8, 2013)

I figure people believe what they want to believe, as it should be, if a friend wants to tell a friend what he/she believes, fine, they can take the friendship from there. Its the crazy, insecure jerks that feel they have to go around broadcasting their scriptures, proverbs or faith to complete strangers that irks me, its like religious marketing. 

 Seeing as we all didn't all cease to exist in 2012 they have to grab ahold of something else now. (I guess the Mayans actually did just run out of stone.) Millions upon millions of dollars were made on the doomsday prophesies, that cash cow has dried up, so must be this chip chit is the next in line.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> that's creepy!


 

 Man, that incident there is barely the tip of the iceberg. She acts all pious, but when I look into her eyes, what I see scares the crap outta me. No need to go into detail, but I think she is more selfish and evil on the inside than pretty much anyone else I've met. Thankfully she isn't a blood relative; she married one of my father's older brothers. This brother, sadly, isn't the brightest fellow around. The fact that he lost a game of tic-tac-toe to a chicken ([]) indicates that he probably didn't realize what a heinous manipulative wench he was marrying.


----------



## glass man (Apr 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 As you know I live in GEORGIA  MELINDA...Will go right now and let them all out!..

 .There may come a time when many will be thankful a Christian spoke up for  JESUS ..You do it with your actions MELINDA..something Nina does also ..Something I need to do much more of..if people only knew how  wonderful it is to be a follower of Christ...I know they would want that too..but so many get in the way of that.  It is the best thing that ever happened to  me...[&:]  Hey it don't cost anything in spite of what a few act like..no "get the dvd for $39.99" or" Give a pledge to  the Praise-a- Thon  so we can keep this ministry going"..JAMIE

 GOD'S love and mercy is free for the asking! JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Apr 9, 2013)

I figure that if even the Son doesn't know when he'll return until the Father says, "It is time", then the Mayans, Nostradamus or any other doomsayer can't have a clue either.  So, I don't pay 'em no mind.  However, when He does return, there will be no time for "Oh, He is for real, oh, Lord, I'm on yo' side."  In a blink of an eye...

 For anybody not on board, just the thought of the Tribulation, and then the Great Tribulation should be enough to sell eternal salvation on anybody but the most hardcore masochist.


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well said Jamie.  Unfortunately it is the loudest  and strangest that get the attention.  Not the ones that are out there living their faith day to day, many doing amazing work that will never be noticed by many people....and that is okay because they are not doing it for public accolades but for God.
 As some one said those in church are fans or fanatics.   You think God is 'cool', Jesus as a good guy, etc. and it has no impact on your life...or your life revolves around God.  Not for you to go out start whacking folks with your Bible.  You are not in charge.  God will bring folks into your life and give you opportunities to talk about his grace without you getting in the way.


----------



## glass man (Apr 15, 2013)

AMEN MELINDA!!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 15, 2013)

So out from under the rock I materialize.......I am reduced to being a lurker. hiding in the shadows. Religion is a favorite topic of mine...just like politics. I am christian and believe in my faith. But there are zealots no matter the cause. The girl is clearly whacked. Religion is a personal decision and that in itself is what Christianity is....your relationship with God. You dont believe....great! I believe ...each his own. Fact is this country was created because people wanted the freedom to choose and believe in what they wanted to. 

   Now about the "chip" thing. This chick all though whacked is not that far from reality. In Florida next will start "implanting" chips in your drivers license. Which can be scanned at the airport etc. to know exactly who you are. It will contain certain personal information. The government has been trying for years to figure out a way to come up with a Federal ID card and this is the best way they come up with. 

 http://deadlinelive.info/2011/05/01/senate-sneaks-rfid-drivers-license-internet-id-into-transportation-bill/

   Now back under my rock.....bye


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd love to see a pic of the rock which covers you..!


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 16, 2013)

The feds may start microchipping our rocks of solitude too. Repent, ye sinners; the end is nigh! []


----------

